# 3D Course Layout



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Sometimes it happens. Deermans and events like that tend to put more brush and trees in the way. 

With todays arrows it wont attract alot of shooters doing that. Womens open class is usually 40yrds. Hunter womens is 30yrds most the time
DB

Most of are ranges are set up like ASA like this

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1457685


----------



## buckman9444 (Mar 7, 2011)

For the youth (15-18) in my group we shoot a max of 35 and have clear shots at ever target.


----------



## LHpuncher (Apr 12, 2004)

i dont like targets being blocked, and most other people dont either. At 150.00 a doz for arrrows it just dont suit most people


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Against the rules as far as I know.


----------



## LHpuncher (Apr 12, 2004)

sagecreek said:


> Against the rules as far as I know.


none of our clubs around us adhear to any rules......


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

LHpuncher said:


> none of our clubs around us adhear to any rules......


Rules ... We don't need no stinking rules. :wink:


----------



## lknchoppers (Jun 13, 2008)

OK, I just didn't know if I was being a primadonna. I have shot Sage Creek and it wasn't like that, also the North Carolina NORTH WESTERN CIRCUIT SHOOTS and they are clear and very enjoyable. I just thought everyone would have been onboard with the IBO or ASA style of laying out a course. I ran an ASA Qualifier in NY in 1994 and vitals had to be clear. I guess I will concentrate on the tournaments that setup more like the bigger shoots.


----------



## LHpuncher (Apr 12, 2004)

sagecreek said:


> Rules ... We don't need no stinking rules. :wink:


most of the guys in my area havent heard of the asa, nfaa......

we cant even have 5 spot leagues becasue some of the guys dont have 5 arrows the same......

i shot 24 up this weekend my buddys shot 318,306 amd 303. I would say that most of the guys at that club are trying to keep them on foam....


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

LHpuncher said:


> most of the guys in my area havent heard of the asa, nfaa......
> 
> we cant even have 5 spot leagues becasue some of the guys dont have 5 arrows the same......
> 
> i shot 24 up this weekend my buddys shot 318,306 amd 303. I would say that most of the guys at that club are trying to keep them on foam....


Yeah, I wasn't ragging on ya. I was just quoting a funny quote from some movie a long time ago. That's what I always say to my buddies when someone says something about rules.

If it's not clear shooting lanes down here, we call it a tuff man shoot and advertize it as such.


----------



## LHpuncher (Apr 12, 2004)

sagecreek said:


> Yeah, I wasn't ragging on ya. I was just quoting a funny quote from some movie a long time ago. That's what I always say to my buddies when someone says something about rules.
> 
> If it's not clear shooting lanes down here, we call it a tuff man shoot and advertize it as such.




I know no offense taken, you should see some of our crowd up here though......


----------



## lknchoppers (Jun 13, 2008)

I think it was "We Need No Stinkin Badges" but rules works too.


----------



## stevecim (Oct 22, 2010)

I've only shot on 2 different courses here "down under" we have about 50% clear shots and 50% of the shots you wonder how the arrow is ever going reach the target, quite a few shots are like shooting through a window with no idea on what the layout of the land is like between you and the target  I know my 10 year old complains to the course setter if she gets all clear shooting lanes.
Looking at a lot of the photos posted here, I was surprised at how clear and flat a lot of yours courses are (no offence meant  )


----------



## SHUEY (Jan 24, 2008)

I cant stand it when there are tress weeds sticks in the way, drives me nuts. I went to a shoot cou[le weeks ago where you had to shot through a hollow log......Why?


----------



## mr miss (Nov 17, 2005)

i shot a 3d at mingo sportsman in Ohio a couple weeks ago and it was terrible!! i will not go back there. The targets were leaning over, no trails were cut and we were wondering around trying to find the targets. it was dangerous! Also i dont think they want to pay for 3D targets cause a lot of the targets were small (turkeys, mosquito, ground hogs, and all the others) it was terrible. Yes i am bashing Mingo if you want to have a 3D buy some targets and set it up right!


----------



## stevecim (Oct 22, 2010)

I don't mind shooting 1/2 covered targets, kids like to shoot through logs , tyres etc but there needs to be good variation in target size and distances, I will not shoot unsafe courses,


----------

